# Houses at Summer Bay (#6884)



## Miss Marty (Dec 9, 2009)

*
The Houses at Summer Bay Resort - Clermont Florida* 

Its been 4 years since we have stayed at Summer Bay
Has anyone recently stayed in one of the pool houses 
or know if the houses have been updated/refurbished.

Twelve of the twenty houses (301-312) are lake front, 
houses (313-320) are by the pond with a lake view.

Eight  of the houses have incorporated hot tub-
jacuzzis with the pool (units 309-312, 317-320).

The resort enforces the 1 in 4 year travel rule for weeks exchanges.


----------



## Dori (Dec 9, 2009)

Marty, we are also waiting for our 1-in-4 waiting period to be up.  The Houses are our very favourite TS experience.  We can't wait to (hopefully) have the opportunity to return.

Dori


----------



## Neil (Dec 10, 2009)

We just returned from Summer Bay two weeks ago. We stayed directly across from the houses in Building 407. We are owners at the resort, so we attended the "Owner's Update" to find out what was happening. I asked about each of the phases: 100 buidings, 200 buildings, 300 houses, 400 buildings, and 500 buildings. To answer your question, I was given the impression that the 300 houses have not been recently remodeled. They are currently selling the 500 building units for about $38K. We are returning in January 2010, so I will make it a point to check out the houses.

During the timeshare presentation, the sales rep tried to get us to convert our week to 100,500 RCI points for only $8,800 plus closing costs. We declined the offer. He said we were making a big mistake. On Saturday, I was the winning bid on e-bay for 100,500 RCI points for Summer Bay. The winning bid: $201.50 plus closing costs!


----------



## hajjah (Dec 10, 2009)

Kneiland:  You really got a bargain!  I'm so jealous.  Just be careful if you get an offer from Summer Bay to apply for an owner's photo ID.  They are sending salesreps out to the owner's home states under the guise of updating their system that will require the photo ID.  Well, I drove about 35 miles last month to a hotel in my state only to find that SB was trying to get me to buy into their new global system for about $9,000.  What?  For a week that I already own?  Don't fall for anything from the management.  I've owned my week now at SB in FL for about 4 years and bought it as a resale on Bidshares.  I think the resort is getting pretty desperate.

BTW, I've stayed at the Houses twice and can hardly wait to return.  That's one reason why I decided to hold on to my week.  The houses are difficult to trade into though.  As owners, the 1 in 4 rule does not apply to us.


----------



## durrod (Dec 10, 2009)

*Summer Bay Fl Owners*

I am an owner of two weeks at summer bay Orlando, one week was the first one I bought directly to the resort, and the second week resale in a bigger room. And would like to know your opinion about the current maintenance fee. I feel the MF are getting way two high. A small 1 bedroom in the 200 building section is close to 600 and a bigger 1 bedroom in the 400 section is getting close to 700 just in MF. Is curious that even in the same resort each building have a different MF amount. Your comments ...


----------



## Neil (Dec 11, 2009)

We own two weeks at Summer Bay: (1) One silver week (Building 401) and (2) 100,500 RCI points (Building 406). Now that we own RCI points, we plan on dumping the silver week before 2011. We are using the week next month in January 2010 during the marathon.

Both weeks are 3 bedroom lock-outs, which is good for our large family. At Thanksgiving we had 10 and I think we will end up with 10 in Janurary.

Our maintenace fees for 2010 are $1,013.10. For a 3 bedroom lockout that seems reasonable to me, especially since we have 10 people staying in the unit. Our Hawaii one bedroom, which only sleeps 4, is now running over $1,000 per year in MF, but that's Hawaii.

$1,013.10 for 100,500 RCI points seems to be in line with other resorts ($.01 per $1,000). If we effectively use our RCI points with exchanges, the mainteance fees per week ratio will decrease. In other words, if we can get 3 to 5 weeks for our RCI points, the maintenance fees per week will be cheap.


----------



## hajjah (Dec 12, 2009)

durrod:  You are right.  The maint fees for my one bdrm unit are now $580.00 for 2010.  I paid them back in Sept to spacebank the week with RCI.  I've never stayed in the one bdrm, only exchanging back into SB several times in a 2/3 bdrm unit.  I have been thinking about getting rid of my unit since I'm also an owner at LV.


----------

